# Isn't This The Cutest Thing?



## Victoria (Nov 24, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/NKjiKF-6OgE?feature=share

https://youtube.com/shorts/NKjiKF-6OgE?feature=share


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2022)

Victoria said:


> https://youtube.com/shorts/NKjiKF-6OgE?feature=share
> 
> https://youtube.com/shorts/NKjiKF-6OgE?feature=share


Yes. Thank you for this.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 24, 2022)

I am old and I would still burst into tears if anyone gave me a puppy!! Do I need another one NO. I am at my limit with the 3 I have, they wear me out LOL


----------

